# Mistaken address?



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe. She was a good shot though.
*******

Shootout with 92 year old woman

Three Atlanta narcotics officers were wounded in a Tuesday evening shootout with a 92-year-old woman in northwest Atlanta. She was shot and killed.

http://www.wbir.com/news/regional/story.aspx?storyid=39863


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

It's too bad things like this happen. Problem is, they happen all too frequently.

Take this site for example:
*Botched Paramilitary Police Raids*

But remember, "We're from the Government. We're here to help you."


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

And its only going to get worse with the US Gestapos getting more and more powerful everyday:smt011 U.S. supreme court says they (the police)are NOT responsible for the citizens protection and obviously we are now fair game for them too...We have to defend ourselves against the cops and robbers anymore:smt076 :smt076


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

92 and beat the cops to the draw! That itself is amazing! If they were at the wrong house then someone is in deep doo doo.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If they want you or you step on somebodys toes at city hall all they have to do is call for the S.W.A.T team. Say there's drugs in your house and any judge will sign the order. Your toast from that point on. Just think you get to pay for your own death warrant.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> If they want you or you step on somebodys toes at city hall all they have to do is call for the S.W.A.T team. Say there's drugs in your house and any judge will sign the order. Your toast from that point on. Just think you get to pay for your own death warrant.


Around here you have to have some pretty good evidence before a judge will sign a warrant.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

What a shame. Or is that sham? Scary stuff. I hope the old lady’s family sues the police department into the dirt.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Bless this old gal's heart! I am sooo proud of her standing her ground. That was one brave woman! If more people could/would react like her, there might be more knock and talks then just breaking the door down. 
Somebody needs to go to jail! This crap has got to stop!
Kick in my door and I promise, I won't die alone!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Bless this old gal's heart! I am sooo proud of her standing her ground. That was one brave woman! If more people could/would react like her, there might be more knock and talks then just breaking the door down.
> Somebody needs to go to jail! This crap has got to stop!
> Kick in my door and I promise, I won't die alone!


:smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Around here you have to have some pretty good evidence before a judge will sign a warrant.


You would be surprised just how EASY it is for them to get ANY warrant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Got that right Scooter. Just catch the judge at the end of the day right when he's leaving to play golf. He'll sigh a raid paper on his own Mothers house.


----------

